

Alternate Reality Game: The Hunted - walesmd

This just kind of popped into my head - after discussing with a friend he doesn't think people would register for it. I am curious as to what you guys think.<p>The game would have to start on a small regional scale, at least, possibly offering national and global levels of play.<p>A person registers with the site, uploads a photo of themself, and they are now "The Hunted." Anyone else who comes across the site can register, upload a photo of themselves, and join the hunt.<p>When a Hunter believes they have spotted the Hunted they ask that person one question, "Are you the hunted?" In which, the Hunted must answer truthfully. If so, the Hunter passes on a unique ID (number, email address, username, etc) which the Hunted enters into the website.<p>The Hunter, now becomes the Hunted, and gameplay resumes.<p>Some incentives might need to be in order (cash/prize rewards for finding the Hunted) but how do you monetize the gameplay to support those prizes? Sponsorship opportunities on the website, sponsored clues/events?<p>Of course, there is the possibility of ending up in an infinite loop in which a group of friends maintain control of the Hunted position. Some safeguards would have to be put into place to guard against that.<p>Thoughts?
======
peterhi
So I sign up with my ex girlfriends details and you sic a bunch of stalkers on
her. Brilliant idea, can't see any problems.

